

Ask HN: Latest bot/virus affecting Facebook chat (link given), how does it work? - jezclaremurugan

This link http://www6.megafilehd.com/files/p.php?id7532-Picture58.JPEG WARNING: It is a virus/trojan/whatever. Some of my friends were infected yesterday by this. It keeps sending the same link through chat messages from the infected person's account, once the person downloads, extracts the zip and runs the jpeg file. I suspect some click jacking, but I haven't tried it out so far.  I am wondering how this works, any idea?
======
swastawa
this virus read clients facebook cookie via integration to internet browser.
then, with javascript, it will command the internet browser to do click-event
and send it to active friend-list using j-query included in facebook page. as
standard, it send to fiendlist of infected computer as link you get.
<http://dfgen.com>. best regards

------
damncabbage

       curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'www6.megafilehd.com'
    

I think it's gone again.

~~~
jezclaremurugan
yes its gone

